

The $5 Logo - altern8
http://blog.folyo.me/the-5-dollar-logo/

======
bkeroack
I've spent hundreds of dollars on logo graphic design services. It's not
something you want to skimp on--branding is incredibly important.

~~~
altern8
I totally agree. The first impression people get can make your project fail or
succeed.

I don't think it's impossible to make it without a decent brand, but it's a
lot harder, and your product must really be useful.

I personally spent $600 on this logo, which I think it's an average price:
[http://snaplive.com/media/images/shared/logo.png](http://snaplive.com/media/images/shared/logo.png)

------
erroneousfunk
Although you've certainly made it clear that fiverr isn't going to be a good
choice for an actual logo, it might be good for logo research. You got a
handful of interesting colors, fonts, and concepts from three designers for
$15. Not bad.

